# Stereo Speakers - best wall mount solution under 600 EUR



## chrisr34000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello everybody!



I'm looking for new speakers to use mainly (85%) for movies, but also sometimes for music. The source will be a Desktop with a X-Fi Music.



Because I don't have much free space in my room, I'd be happy with a 2.0 solution, where I don't need a subwoofer or a center. My room looks like this:










The TV is drawn black, white and brown are some desks. To the left there is a window. As you can see, the geometry of the room is special and the only free space for standing speakers would be in the corners (the red dots - they would be 5 m apart, as the room is around 14 m^2 big).

So, perhaps a better route to go, would be with wall mounted speakers.



Therefore I am looking for



- active speakers or

- passive speakers+amp



for max. 600 EUR. Something with a great price/performance ratio would be awesome .


What would you suggest? I'd prefer active monitors which work very well, even when they are placed 5 cm next to a wall. This way, I'd be able to skip the amp, but I'm not sure if passive bookshelf speakers would not sound better when placed near a wall. Is there any difference between active and passive (in this price range) in this regard?



Also, should I upgrade my X-Fi Music to an Asus Xonar? Would this bring any noticeable performance difference?



Thank you for your time and help, I appreciate it alot!



Chris


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

If you are going for a use of a desktop only i would advise studio monitors unless you intend to ad a receiver to the budget and there the offer it's huge and can be overwhelming .


----------



## chrisr34000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Do you have a certain brand in mind?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Well i really like the KRK as per quality/price speakers , the Samson Rubicon are also very nice and there's also a JBL LSR ( can't remember the exact model ) that fit's under your budget . Than everything goes up in price , for sure there are others but the ones that i listen were above your budget .

You can check out amazon UK for prices and offers since you are in Europe .


----------

